# Combined rinseless wash...



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was wondering, now that the winter is starting i'm searching to combine rinseless with a coin wash.

So my plan is;

Handfoamer with bilt hamber autofoam in de coinwash to spray al the dirt from the car
Ride home (1km) 
Spray car with wolfs mean green solution and wash with 2b with wolfs mg.
Rinse extra with a water can (extra sheeting, less drying)
Dry car with detailerspray or spraywax.

a coinwash is expensive with 2 cars, and at home my only watersource is inside (not pleasant at -10 degrees ;-)). 

So can this be a 'scratchfree wash'???

Thanks!

Grtz 
Stephan


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. I agree with the pre-wash and the coin wash. Its always best to get rid of as much dirt, sand, muck, leaves, salt as possible before you hand wash the car.

IMO the extra rinse with the water can is not needed. The rinseless shampoo offers lubricants that help with the drying. Combine that with a QD and I believe you should not have any major damage at the end of winter.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Agree with A&J, plan sounds reasonable and the extra water is not going to be helpful.

I have been playing around with spraying a waterless wash on very dirty panel before using ONR and using Power Clean before using ONR. Still making my mind up which works best but with -10 degrees I would be using the coin pressure washer first


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

That's what I do during winter and it works very good. Good choice with Autofoam, my personal preference when it comes to cleaning power.
Extra rinse is not needed, especially if you're using a QD as drying aid.


----------

